
Canada Uses Civil Anti-Spam Law in Bid to Fine Malware Purveyors - feross
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/05/canada-uses-civil-anti-spam-law-in-bid-to-fine-malware-purveyors/
======
kazinator
> _“CASL defines spam as commercial electronic messages without consent or the
> installation of software without consent or the intercepting of electronic
> messages,”_

I.e. not strictly an anti-spam law. Misleading headline.

Canada is using civil law against unauthorized software installation to,
unsurprisingly, go after malware.

~~~
ToFundorNot
It is literally called Civil Anti-Spam Law, so it's an accurate title.

~~~
DKnoll
Just to be the king of this pedantic hill it's actually Canada’s Anti-Spam
Legislation.

~~~
ToFundorNot
I'm not above being corrected on acronyms, I bow to you being the king of the
hill.

